# Combating Planaria



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just now, I found a few tiny white worms lurking around the substrate in my CRS tank. After a bit of research, I figured it's planaria.

The infected tank is 12 gallon and has some CRS, cherry and snowball shrimps. I heard they can harm my delicate shrimps. My question is what's an effective method to treat these worms without harming the shrimps?

I've heard of the "No Planaria" product which is quite effective. Where can I get some of this? Do the LFS carry them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree that no planaria works great! I've used it in my CRS tanks and successfully gotten rid of the planaria without losing any shrimp. I dont' know any LFS selling the product, but I believe Jiang604 might have a pack or 2 left. You can PM him or some other members might have some.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Canadian Aquatics has something like that.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for the quick reply. I want to get rid of them before they overtake my entire tank!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

i've only got 1 bag left and from everyone whose got it from me has worked flawlessly =)


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

Lots of gravel cleaning works.. Aquarium salt is also supposed to help..

They show up when you've got lots of leftover food in the gravel.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the tip guys. will aquarium salt affect crs in anyway?


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

read this link

http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html

I used Fenbendazole to get rid of the planaria in my shrimp tank. I got it at the Port Coquitlam Animal Hospital - They gave it to me for free because it was such a small amount. I had to sign a disclaimer saying I wouldn't sue them if my fish/shrimp died. I even had to give the pet a name on the document


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got Fenbendazole (Panacur suspension) available. This is far superior to the paste or powder form. It is also safe for shrimp. 15ml will treat 150 gallons. I would add 1 ml to your 12 gallon tank and then wait a couple days and dose again. Do a 30% WC after the 2nd treatment to remove dead planaria and you should be good to go. 

Please note that Fenbendazole will kill Nerite, Tylo, and Apple Snails. Assasin, pond, Malaysian, and Ramshorn are not affected. This is from personal experience. Fenbendazole will also erradicate hydra as well.

PM me if interested.
Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, you guys are experts... i already grabbed some "no planaria" from jiang604. it's made of natural ingredients supposingly and it's working so far! just one day into the 3 day treatment, i can only see like a few left, over 80% is gone


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

and all the crs are still happily roaming around the tank looking for food


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I just feed less and sooner they all disappear.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

blue_eden said:


> and all the crs are still happily roaming around the tank looking for food


glad you like it man =) sorry I couldn't tend to you much. I had to explain to another member my sulawesi tank =P maybe next time you come by I can spare a few of my CRS to you =)

but yes, so far everyone's whose used it to treat planaria worked within a day!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

@MananaP, i stopped feeding since two weeks ago, yet the planaria still survived somehow.

@jiang604, thanks! a few more crs would certainly be awesome! i would sure like to take a look at your sulawesi shrimps, maybe i'll even get a few off ya. the 'no planaria' clouds the water a little, but my crs are very happy still, roaming around like bees. two days after the treatment, i only see one or two lone worms on the wall, so it's working great! thanks again... if i come by vancouver next week, i will probably give you a shout =)


----------

